# Fish Mox



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Is the only place Fish Mox can be bought the net?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

What is fish mox?


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I think she means fish antibiotics. When I had an aquarium, I found them at any good fish or pet store.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I read about it on this forum a while back. A search might do it. It's supposed to be keflex. I went to Petco and Petsmart and neither one had it.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

still didn't get an answer . . . is this mox for the fiishy's or humans . . ????????????


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Fish Mox is not keflex, it is Amoxicillin for fish.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

Possum Belly said:


> Fish Mox is not keflex, it is Amoxicillin for fish.


it says for fish but if you look at the ingredients it is just amoxicillin, same medication as you get from the doctor, fish mox is 250mg and fish mox forte is 500mg.

hope this helps
dean


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

If needed, I would not hesitate to use it.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Fish Flex or Fish Flex Forte (higher dose) is Keflex. Supposed to be pharma grade.

I've come across it and other antibiotics at feed stores. Sometimes in a small frig.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

National pet store are not carrying them anymore. Check small independent fish stores or online. 
Fish Mox is amoxicillin
Fish flex is cephalexin or Keflex
Both come in the same mg as human or pet antibiotics. Many peppers are going this route to stock antibiotics without having to go see your Dr. Not a bad thing IMO.


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

used it myself, safe and effective. had pneumonia last year and no med insurance sooo I went to the fishy food LOL no gills on me and feeling fine! IT IS SAFE. Also I have a post in re: of this with good info. I worked in pharma and hospital. This is all manufactured be the same place but distributed separately. Hope this info helps. Look into older post for this matter. LOTS of info here on this site


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I've used Fish Mox and Fish Mox Forte numerous times and with no ill effects. I've gotten on Amazon and I've found it locally in a local (not big name) pet/farm supply store. It was just on the shelf with the other animal antibiotics. If i remember correctly, there was amoxicillin, cephalexin, penicillin and ciprofloxacin. 

FYI: As I was writing this, I went to Amazon to get the different types of antibiotics and NONE of them are available on Amazon now. Unless I did the search wrong, none of them would even come up on a search. A quick Google search shows them available at other places on the web. I find it disturbing they aren't available on Amazon. Could be the noose is tightening and it might be a good time to buy them while you can.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

This is where I have ordered the Fish antibiotics from in the past:
http://www.calvetsupply.com/category/Oral_Antibiotics


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

our local pet shop has tetracycline


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I checked our PetSmart when I first started shopping for it. They only had 2 different antibiotics.

I have obtained almost every antibiotic from online.

I have used 1 of them so far, with success, and plan to keep stock and backup stock.
I highly recommend stocking these.
Refer to Dr. Bones and Nurse Amy's site and their book to find every antibiotic and what types of infections each is useful for. You can't just pick an antibiotic for any infection.
doomandbloom.net


----------



## Engineer (Jul 8, 2020)

I realize this is an old post but I wanted to add for those viewing this now. The CDC recommends what antibiotics should be taken with what infections. It can vary from year to year. My doctor looked it up in front of me when I had walking pneumonia. I told him how much I appreciated him not assuming to know everything (he is in his late 50s and very experienced).


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Engineer said:


> I realize this is an old post but I wanted to add for those viewing this now. The CDC recommends what antibiotics should be taken with what infections. It can vary from year to year. My doctor looked it up in front of me when I had walking pneumonia. I told him how much I appreciated him not assuming to know everything (he is in his late 50s and very experienced).


Had a Doc at the VA from another country. ( most doc here are imported from another country VA gets them cheap) He could talk a little English. He would take out his little ref.book on med. Gave me two different med. that just about killed me. I went to a main VA 150 miles away to see another Doc. He asked me why the Doc. gave me the wrong Med. I said he was a new Doc. and looked in his little book to see what to give me. The Doc. gave me the right Med. and reported the Doc. that gave me the wrong Med. The VA sent the new Doc. to Ca. Med. school to learn how to give the right Med. About 6 mos. ago he seem me in the Hallway at the hospital he asked me if i had reported him about the Med. he gave me. I told him i didn't know what he was talking about. The Doc. that i seen at the other VA was the one that reported him. I did talk to the VA vet rep that he had asked me about his problem and if i had reported him. He is no longer at the VA. I only go to the VA now for my hearing aid repair etc. Just not safe at the VA with all the cheap unqualified doctors from Arabic countries. Just my opinion. There are some very good Doctors there but not many. The VA is the biggest health care system in the world. It does need a major overhaul. 
.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't forget your feed stores. We bought some at a local feed store. Be sure to check the expiration date.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I've bought it online from an aquarium supply store. Sorry, I can't remember the name, but perhaps googling aquarium supplies would bring something up.


----------

